# LA squats?



## Louis Vuitton Night (Jan 26, 2013)

Haaay am working to start a social center here in LA, anyone have any experience squatting here or have any other useful tips??? thnx!


----------



## ByronMc (Jan 27, 2013)

Not sure how things in LA are,but there is no talk about anything. Maybe that's to keep things on the low,so they don't get jammed up ! Go to Oakland,far more punks there,and places to make a possible squat.


----------



## ByronMc (Jan 27, 2013)

http://www.westword.com/bestof/2009/award/best-anarchist-ball-1053349/


----------



## ThatSpickDude (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey if your still interested im down to help you out with whatever you need. Im in the OC and gonna try and get a thing going here.


----------



## p4r4d0x (Feb 25, 2013)

Oakland?
I've been thinking of heading thataway to attend Oaksterdam.


----------



## vdem1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Louis Vuitton Night said:


> Haaay am working to start a social center here in LA, anyone have any experience squatting here or have any other useful tips??? thnx!


 

If you're still looking, I know some places around in LA area you can go-email me on here


----------



## jeanpauldash (Jul 14, 2013)

i think i'm gonna be looking for places in california too if anyone wants to help. portland's looking like a dead end for people need medical care/pills/disability and i can at least try to get a part time job out there if i'm not sleeping on the fkn sidewalk. i have a friend in LA who can't take care of me cause he lives in a studio with his girlfriend but if i was in the area he'd be able to help get me around and up and going with everything else


----------



## jeanpauldash (Jul 14, 2013)

ahaha. well i've thought of something. if anyone knows of a place i could crash long enough to get a cali ID and apply for medical, i can leave and head to a place to stay in portland and use my friends LA address. so it'd be totally temporary, around the beginning of september probably. halp if you can pls


----------

